

Important poll- which product would you prefer for your B2C website - erikbrodch

Hey All,<p>Don't want to take too much of your time. There are two types of products:<p>Product 1. 
The gain is: 
Monetization (7/10);
User engagement (relevant added value on site and more time on site);Brand Awareness to your website (Social networks and PR)
The efforts: 
management (requires time)
Small legal (brand) risk;
Initial tech setup (5/10)<p>Product 2: 
Gain
Monetization (3/10)<p>Effort
Initial tech setup (1/10)<p>Thanks a lot!!!
======
lancedouglas
Based on the "tech setup efforts" it sounds like the same product but with a
freemium flavor.

Product 2: free Product 1: Fee and/or Subscription

I'd start with launching your Product 2 and pre-sale your Product 1 with
enough lead-time to build it after your first sale/upgrade.

~~~
erikbrodch
Hey, thanks a lot for your reply, much appreciated. We provide a solution for
websites which enables them to give some kind of service to their users. The
fee/free model is less relevant. What's relevant is that in product 1 you can
make more money but invest more time in managing the product, as well as it
will take more time for you to go live. Product 2 enables our customers to go
live very fast, with no management but with less revenues.

What do you think? Thanks!

~~~
lancedouglas
I would suggest, with as generic the details provided are, that B2B to enable
B2C is always going to trend on the maximum benefit to the C for the best
balanced effort of the B.

So IMHO, your best bet is to get Product 2 out the door and crowdsource the
value and best features to roll-out of Product 1 for your Product 2 customers.

"Lean in", "get'r done", and "just start" all are great statements that get to
the point; your best place for you to start is where you can get to market
fastest, and share with your customers your roadmap.

I hope that helps in some way.

Cheers

